# popped wrist? wont stop crying!!!



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

hi,

my dd turns 1yr on monday and she is very busy trying to be independant. today we were at the store and she wont let me carry her, she just cries cause she wants to walk, but she can only walk if someone holds her hand. So we were walking and she bent down to look at something and i had a firm grip on her hand and I felt it pop!







And she immediately was in tears and she wouldn't stop crying. Her little hand is limp, she can move it and her fingers but you can clearly tell that it's painful.







: Oh I feel so horrible. I feel like such a bad mama for doing that to her. Has anyone here had that happen to their child? Is there anything I can do for her? I am comforting her and she took a nap but she is clearly still in pain. its not swollen and would there be something a doc could do for her if i took her in? or would it be pointless?

TIA!


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

oh and when will it be better? i dont want her in this much pain for her bday party tomorrow..


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

It sounds like Nursemaid's elbow....hang on, let me find you a link....

http://pedclerk.bsd.uchicago.edu/nursemaidElbow.html

http://healthcare.utah.edu/healthinf...cs/nmelbow.htm

DS1 had this happen twice. A quick adjustment at the doc, he was perfectly fine a few moments later!


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

I was also going to mention nursemaid's elbow, since you mentioned the arm was being held limp. DS had it about a year ago, and over the phone our ped talked us through how to pop it back in place. It was a scary thing but ds handled it well - he had some playdoh to hold onto and distract him in his other hand while we carefully did the maneuver to fix it. He was like new a minute later.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! After I read the links you sent, I took her in right away to a walk in family practice and even though she was mad at the doctor for putting her through more pain, she was good as new within a few minutes!! I have my happy baby back!!!!







:


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't read the replies here, but it sure sounds like nursemaid's elbow (or dislocation of the radial head). Call your doc - it's a quick and easy fix, and your babe will feel soooooo much better afterward!


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

Glad to hear it - and that someone replied quickly with the links for you!


----------

